# Amazon’s Alexa passes 15,000 skills, up from 10,000 in Febru



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Amazon's Alexa voice platform has now passed 15,000 skills - the voice-powered apps that run on devices like the Echo speaker, Echo Dot, newer Echo Show and others. The figure is up from the 10,000 skills Amazon officially announced back in February, which had then represented a 3x increase from September.


More


----------



## 737Simpilot (Jun 25, 2017)

Funny, I only have her do three to four commands. What's the temp? Play this station on Pandora and how do you spell such and such word? LOL

I really should connect my Twitter account for the hell of it and see what other Apps I can use.


----------

